

Streak (YC S11) launches Google Drive Integration - alooPotato
http://blog.streak.com/2013/04/adding-files-to-your-boxes-using-google.html

======
andrewljohnson
A few thoughts on Streak...

We quickly adopted Streak to do customer support right when it came out,
because we were stoked by the GMail integration.

In the end, we found the canned responses to be no better than GMail canned
responses though, and also Streak never seemed to "stick" as part of the
support workflow. The support team ended up basically just sending emails, and
the dev team didn't end up getting better visibility into issues.

Recently, we switched to using UserVoice to handle support, and it works
really well. We were using them for their IdeaForum, but also replaced our
wiki/manual with their knowledgebase, and replaced Streak with their helpdesk.
UserVoice ends up giving us a lot of data about support, and integrates
search/knowledgebase nicely with support. I also like that the UserVoice iOS
SDK is open source, and I was able to fix a display issue I noticed, and get a
pull request accepted immediately.

I also tried to use Streak to do PR - that might have not worked out because
the intern wasn't very into doing PR, but I also felt a little clumsy trying
to collaborate with her via Streak.

~~~
alooPotato
Co-founder at Streak here. Would love to know how we can do better in the
support use case. We've gotten much better since first launching but,
admittedly, we aren't that great at that specific use case. Feel free to send
to me directly at aleem at streak.

~~~
sebastianavina
It's common for me to make a quote for each box. I've to go to Google Docs,
generate a Document, sometimes a Spreadsheet for a Bill of Materials,
Redactate the quotation, Download the file as PDF, upload it to Gmail, attach
it and send it.

It would be awesome if every block could have some "special files", not the
ones the customer send you (request for proposals, work orders, purchase
orders), but the one you generate and send. I would like to have a button to
just simply attach a Google Docs Word File as PDF on a mail, and send it.

------
shloime
I heavily rely on Streak in my day to day and honestly can't imagine how I got
by without it. I'm excited to try out this new feature. Seems pretty useful to
be able to box files.

------
rcoh
Why not just use Filepicker?

